# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  عروض كارفور الاسبوع دة رائعة ..

## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ازيكم يا حلوين
النهاردة زميلتي اديتني ورقة بعروض كارفور للاسبوع دة و الاسبوع الجاي العرض اسمة 3 بسعر 2 , اخرة 17/5 .. بصراحة العرض جايب حاجات حلوة اوي اكل و ملابس حريمي و رجالي و اطفال و كمان لعب اطفال و منظفات , الاسعار هايلة بجد لو عاوزين تشوفوا العرض شوفوه علي موقع كارفور و دة اللينك بتاع العرض
http://www.carrefour.com.eg/arabic/p...2.asp?p_id=276
علي فكرة العرض فيه حاجات موفرة جدا زي مثلا 3 بدل رجالي ب 450 جنيه بس.
اتمني تستفيدوا من العرض.
خالص ودي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

شكرا يا فندم

وتسلم ايدك ونصيحتك

هل بقى ياترى العرض حيسرى بعد موجة زيادة الاسعار اللى بدأت  :2: 

بس بعد اذنك انا حخلى العرض فى درج مكتبى

عشان مايوصلش لايد المدام هههههههههههه



خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> شكرا يا فندم
> 
> وتسلم ايدك ونصيحتك
> 
> هل بقى ياترى العرض حيسرى بعد موجة زيادة الاسعار اللى بدأت 
> 
> بس بعد اذنك انا حخلى العرض فى درج مكتبى
> 
> عشان مايوصلش لايد المدام هههههههههههه
> ...


اخي الفاضل /شاعر الرومانسية
نورني مرورك
العرض ساري حتي 17/5 و الاسعار هايلة و فيها توفير كتير , اما موضوع انه يوصل لايد المدام دة متقلقش خالص حالا يكون علي رسالة خاصة ههههههههههههههه.
تحياتي لاصدق شاعر و لاحلي كلمة.
خالص ودي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخي الفاضل /شاعر الرومانسية
> نورني مرورك
> العرض ساري حتي 17/5 و الاسعار هايلة و فيها توفير كتير , اما موضوع انه يوصل لايد المدام دة متقلقش خالص حالا يكون علي رسالة خاصة ههههههههههههههه.
> تحياتي لاصدق شاعر و لاحلي كلمة.
> خالص ودي


أختى العزيزة..


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هديتك وصلت ::mazika2:: 

تحيااااااتى،،، :f2:

----------


## خالدفريد

شكرا يا فندم

وتسلم ايدك ونصيحتك

----------


## خالدفريد

شكرا يا فندم

وتسلم ايدك ونصيحتك

----------


## خالدفريد

شكرا يا فندم

----------


## خالدفريد

خالص تحياتى،،،

----------


## دينا عثمان

جامد موتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## خالدفريد

جامد موتتتتتتتتتتت تتتتتتت

----------


## mezostaregypt

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------

